# Miso Soup



## lucy123 (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if Miso Soup is healthy as in is it low GI?
Also do you know where you can buy it from?


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is a description and nutritional value.

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=114

You can buy it on Amazon or any shops selling Japanese foods, maybe even Asian shops.  Tesco and Asda are also stockists.
http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/#/te...yutaka_japanese_miso_soup_5_per_pack_90g.html


----------



## daisymoo84 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Lucy,

My mum used to have  this all the time when I lived back home. She would often use it as a sauce for stir frys which may sound weird but it worked.  It's often recomended as being 'healthy' which is why I think my mum uses it! Don't know what it's supposed to do though!

 I saw it in Tesco the other day but I know my mum gets it from her local health food shop and Holland and Barrett sell the powdered sachets with little chunks of Tofu in.

x


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Girls,

I am getting the Tesco one today, but will also try the H&B one when next passing.

I may even try making my own at some stage


----------

